
GoCardless partners with TransferWise to launch borderless recurring payments - disintegrator
https://gocardless.com/international-payments/
======
Torakfirenze
Official blog post here: [https://www.gocardless.com/blog/borderless-
payments/](https://www.gocardless.com/blog/borderless-payments/)

